# Norwegian-style spinning wheel for sale - Bargain!



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi gang,

I just want to alert you all to a great bargain in the wheel department, if any of you are looking for one. $240 gets you one nice wheel, and I think you could even offer lay-away type payments on it. I do not own this wheel, just thought someone might like to know about it.

This wheel is in Decorah, Iowa, and it's in a knitting store I go to for supplies. It is 100% identical to my own gorgeous wheel, made from the very same pattern, in every single detail, but in oak, and by a different maker, the wheel is unsigned. This wheel would be about 30 yrs old. It is not an antique.

The wheel spins at 9.5:1 and 10.5:1 ratios. It has leather bearings for the flyer on the maidens, and steel on wood for the drive wheel axel (I grease mine). The wheel is best for worsted weight or finer yarns, and it is quite fast. I can easily do a nice longdraw on my wheel. My wheel needed counterbalancing to spin nice, and I am offering to do this for you if you want, the weights are low-profile custom fitted and attached invisibly without anything in the wood, so as to not hurt the thing's value.

This wheel will not break down for shipping all that much, the box would still be pretty big, but I can get the wheel to Mpls-St. Paul, Chicago, Ames, IA, and Denver, CO, or meet you en route, if you are patient. 

If you are interested, PM or email me if interested, and I can get a photo for you next time I go to town, or give you the phone number.


----------

